# Expressions for sports encouragement



## rudi

I'm looking for some Hungarian sports phrases that are used for encouraging athletes.....maybe something like "you the man!" That is used in golf.


----------



## Zsanna

I don't know the term you mention but I hope that a general term could do, like "Hajrá!"* That can be said (shouted - if is needed) for encouraging just one individual or even a team. You can add his or their name after _hajrá _like:
Hajrá, John!
Hajrá, Red Socks!

I suppose, "Gyerünk!" would be another possibility - which is word by word _Come on_!

* I've just realized I haven't given a translation for it but apart from "Come on" I can't think of any. When it's used figuratively (e.g. "the _hajrá_ at/of the end of the year" - the _last big effort _you have to make to finish everything before the end of the year) you can find equivalents but the word originally is meant to be used for encouragement during sports events.


----------



## franknagy

Mindent bele!


----------



## Zsanna

It may be useful to give a translation to "Mindent bele!": word by word, it gives "everything into (it)" meaning something like "put all your efforts into it!". (I suppose especially used to encourage atlethes at the moment when they need to give their best.)


----------



## franknagy

Elég érdekesen hangzik a környező szláv nyelvű országokban a magyar "_*Huj, huj,* hajrá_".


----------



## NagyKiss

franknagy said:


> Elég érdekesen hangzik a környező szláv nyelvű országokban a magyar "_*Huj, huj,* hajrá_".



Hehe, akkor szertetnék menni egy Magyar-Orosz vízlabda meccsre, érdekes lesz!)))

Egyébként, a kína nyelv után, ez semmi


----------



## franknagy

> Egyébként, a kínai nyelv után, ez semmi


Ezt hogy érted?
Tudsz példát _fonetikus átírásban_? 
A kínai nagyon régi kultúra. Biztos művészien káromkodnak is.


----------



## Zsanna

*Moderátori figyelmeztetés:
Emlékeztetni szeretnék arra, hogy kezdünk eltávolodni az eredeti kérdés megválaszolásától. A művészi káromkodás itt nem témánk!*


----------

